# FWD Tractioneer



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I was out killing some time this afternoon and I came across this rig sitting at the stamart truck stop. I figured some of you guys would like to see it.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

And just a couple of more, if you run a Case wheel loader, here is the factory where they are built. They also build the New Holland wheel loaders there and the Case 4 wheel drive ag tractors

















and a burned up k wopper!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I bet that KW got a little hot. Look at the door!:yow!:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

aw, just rewire her and greese the fifth wheel, and hes ready to hit the road, lol


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Nice photos...*

The FWD looks nice and clean looking at the frame rails...
Do they give away samples at the Case Factory???
That poor KW melted...


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Oshkosh;365173 said:


> The FWD looks nice and clean looking at the frame rails...
> Do they give away samples at the Case Factory???
> That poor KW melted...


looks like someone did a quick re-paint and is trying to sell.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

4x4Farmer;365163 said:


> aw, just rewire her and greese the fifth wheel, and hes ready to hit the road, lol


... the first convertible semi. That would be pretty cool. I have to go get that patented.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

4x4Farmer;365157 said:


> I was out killing some time this afternoon and I came across this rig sitting at the stamart truck stop. I figured some of you guys would like to see it.
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, we like seeing it!! Awesome truck, great shape too. I found an old FWD blower here the other day. Will post pics soon of it in this thread.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Dont know what you are looking at???*



Fordistough;365177 said:


> looks like someone did a quick re-paint and is trying to sell.


Not sure what you see that says repaint???The hood shows no signs of repaint??? No over spray,no touch ups that I can see from my screen...


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

That FWD has been sitting out at Aaction Truck repair in WFgo for a while now. I was told once who owned it but now I forget. Its not a repaint.... Its original as far as I can tell... At least the paints a good 15yrs old...
It is in nice shape though...


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Thats...*



Northland;365321 said:


> That FWD has been sitting out at Aaction Truck repair in WFgo for a while now. I was told once who owned it but now I forget. Its not a repaint.... Its original as far as I can tell... At least the paints a good 15yrs old...
> It is in nice shape though...


 A truck like that out here would be all rotted out...Between the salt on the roads and the salt in the air from the ocean we dont stand a chance...Look at the Mass pike truck under DOT equipment a 1987 and a new Cab....
Must have nice dry air out there...


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

We use very little salt on the roads here in North Dakota. Just across the river however in Minnesota you get tons of it. Its amazing how a MN vehicle will rot out 10 times faster than one that spends its time on the ND side.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's the FWD blower I found in Yuba County, California. I don't even think it snows much there. This truck looks like it was run about 10 times.


----------

